

How long did it take you to realise what you really wanted to do? - suttree
https://medium.com/somewhere-in-the-future-of-work/how-long-did-it-take-you-2941bbbfcb75

======
AnimalMuppet
You eventually find out what you really want to do. Then you learn more
skills, and you learn more who you are, and you see more possibilities, and
then you learn what you _really_ wanted to do. And then you learn _more_...

I'm 53. I'd say that I learned what I really wanted to do only in the last 3
to 5 years. But I may be mistaken; I may not yet know what I _really_ want to
do.

It's probably not just one thing for your whole life.

